# Building mod_php55 with Zts support



## balanga (Aug 27, 2014)

I was building mod_php55 earlier today and a dialogue box popped up where I could select various options, one of which was Zts. This was not highlighted, and never having heard of it before I just accepted the default. Immediately afterwards a warning appeared explaining some incompatibility with Apache, so I thought there might be some option to go back and alter my choices, but there wasn't and so mod_php55 was successfully built but without Zts support. I thought I would be able to rebuild the package if I ran `make deinstall clean` followed by `make install clean`, but the second time no dialogue box popped up. Where were my initial options saved and how can I start again from scratch and select the Zts option?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: Building mod_php55 with Ztr support*



			
				balanga said:
			
		

> Where were my initial options saved and how can I start again from scratch and select the Ztr option?


Yes, they are. You can remove the options with `make rmconfig` or change them with `make config`. See ports(7).


----------



## balanga (Aug 28, 2014)

*Re: Building mod_php55 with Ztr support*

This post should have mentioned Zts support rather than Ztr support. Apologies for that.

rmconfig did what you suggested, but now I'm not sure if my php is incompatible with Apache... How do I tell if I built Apache with the same options?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 28, 2014)

*Re: Building mod_php55 with Ztr support*



			
				balanga said:
			
		

> How do I tell if I built Apache with the same options?


`pkg info apache24` should show the options that were used to build it.


----------

